# metallic, computer schrift



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab mal so ein süßes, kleines, aber verdammt schlechtes Forum gemacht! Warum schlecht? Weil ich keinen eigenen Style hab!
Und das will ich jetzt machen!
Aber ich kann so gut wie gar nichts, weiß aber wie ich es machen will!

Nun will ich von euch wissen, wie man das macht:
Ein metallic Button, aber nur außen Metallic, und innen schwarz mit grünen dünen streifen und grüner computerschrift, und zwar das grün, wie auf den gaaanz alten Monitoren und eben diese Farbe! In dieser Farbe dann auch dir ganz dünnen Streifen!
Und mit metallic mein ich silber metallic, also so glänzend silber!
Ich hab mir gedacht, ich mach einfach alles so metallic, und schneid dann den Button aus!Aber abgerundete Ecken, naja, das ist wohl kein Problem!
Also brauche ich nen Screenshot wo genau das richtige grün ist, oder den Code für die Farbe, und ich muss wissen wie ich silber-metallic mach!!

Plz help!!

mfg Dirk von Lowtzow


----------



## Tim C. (3. Mai 2003)

Ich denke dein gesuchtes Grün ist #00FF00 oder #33FF33. Kann das sein ?


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Also das erste ist blau aber das zweite könnt's sein, thx!
Aber wie mach ich das mit metallic, immer noch ne Frage!
Und welche Schrift würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## gcaruso (3. Mai 2003)

wenn du eine computerschrift willst, dann würde ich dir diese empfehlen! 

*Chintzy CPU (BRK)*


----------



## Tim C. (3. Mai 2003)

Also sorry, aber wenn #00FF00 bei dir Blau ist, dann solltest du schleunigst den Augenarzt deines Vertrauens aufsuchen. #00FF00 ist das satteste Voll-Grün, dass am PC existiert. Das erklärt sich schon aus der Tatsache, dass es sich um RGB (Rot Grün Blau) Farben handelt, die im Hexadezimalsystem notiert werden. Dabei ist der höchste auf 2 Bytes zu notierende Wert FF. Also hast du bei #00FF00 :

0 Anteile Rot
255 Anteile Grün
0 Anteile Blau

Ok ?


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

@gcaruso: Die Schrift habt ich nicht, wo knn ich die runterladen??
@leuchte: ok, sry, hab mich vertan!!


----------



## Tim C. (3. Mai 2003)

Hehe, ist ja kein Problem, kann jedem mal passieren 

Hier ein Downloadlink zur Font: http://simplythebest.net/fonts/fonts/font_downloads/chintzyc.zip


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank!
Dann sind nur noch 2 Probs zu klären:
1. Wie mach ich metallic??
2. Kann man einstellen das alle so und so viel mm ne Linie kommt? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

hab jetzt ,mal das innere vom Button gemacht, außen muss halt noch metallic hin!
Was haltet ihr davon, ist es zu groß für das innere?


PS: sry wegen Doppelpost!


----------



## Tim C. (3. Mai 2003)

Nö ist schon OK so, allerdings sind die horizontalen Scanlines viel zu intensiv. Die verdecken zuviel von der Schrift.


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Hm...stimmt!
Aber was soll ich machen?
Dunklere Schrift?
Oder die Scanlines dünner??


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Sorry, ich muss schon wieder Doppelpost machen(wegen Anhang)!
Also Leuchte hat mir noch per ICQ geholfen und das Ergebnis is im Anhang!
Ich denke das wird die endgürltige version der innereien meiner Button sein!
Nochmals vielen Dank, Leuchte!


----------



## gcaruso (3. Mai 2003)

sieht doch gut aus...

bye


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

.. passt zwar nur bedingt zum Thema.
Aber ich frag trotzdem mal:
Welchen Schriftfont nutzt C64 und oder Amiga ???

Danke 

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Thx, bye!
Jetzt bleibt halt noch die Frage wie ich metallic-Effekt mache...


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

hier einer (von vielen Wege .. ) zum Chromtext
klick here

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## gcaruso (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *.. passt zwar nur bedingt zum Thema.
> Aber ich frag trotzdem mal:
> Welchen Schriftfont nutzt C64 und oder Amiga ???
> ...



ich verstehe deine frage nicht bluemoon!


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

Hmm dann muss ich wohl meine Frage neu formulieren 

Also:
Ich würde gern wissen was die Standardschrift bei dem Commodore C64 & Amiga ist.

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Mai 2003)

C64 => *.:klick:.*

Amiga => *.:klick II:.*


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

kool!
Retreodesign lässt grüssen 

Danke Mythos007 !
Hast zufällig auch noch die Farbwerte parat ??

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *hier einer (von vielen Wege .. ) zum Chromtext
> klick here
> 
> ...


Thx, das wäre genau richtig wenn es kein Text sondern ein rand eines Buttons wäre...HELP!!


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

Naja dann musst versuchen das ganze auf einen Knopf bzw. Rad umzusetzen; bzw. dich hier nochmal besser umschauen hier fliegen irgendwo Threads rum die exakt dieses Thema behandeln z.b. wie erstelle ich ein "Winamp-o.ä.-Skin" bzw. "Autoradio" 
sorry bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen solltest aber schnell finden ist auch recht aktuell 

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Mai 2003)

amigagrün => #40B800

Commodoreblau dunkel => #3A39DD

Commodoreblau hell => #9A9BFE


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (3. Mai 2003)

Okay, ich guck mal!
Aber das Tut funzt auf jeden Fall nicht bei nem Button(siehe Anhang ;-) )!
Thx nochmal!


----------



## bluemoon (3. Mai 2003)

allways followin' ... !

Vielen Dank Mythos 

@dirk:
evtl. reicht es ja schon wenn es ein Rad sein soll, einen radialen Farbverlauf anzulegen 
Und beim Buttom halt auch etwas mit dem farbverlauf spielen 

Da fällt mir noch ein wichtig war es (glaub ich zumindest) beim radialen Farbverlauf Anfangs- & Endfarbe müssen identischen Wert haben  (zwecks nahtlosem Übergang ...)

gruss
bluemoon

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
edit2:
hi dirk der Thread mit dem Skin,Buttons etc... war garnict soweit weg... hier geht s weiter


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Mai 2003)

ich finde dieser rand schaut metallisch aus.
wenn du sowas meinst dann zeig mal ein lebenszeichen 

edit:
der IMG code hat net funktioniert, deswegen anhang ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Mai 2003)

büddeschön


----------



## gcaruso (4. Mai 2003)

...


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluemoon _
> *
> edit2:
> hi dirk der Thread mit dem Skin,Buttons etc... war garnict soweit weg... hier geht s weiter *


Jo, da war ich schon, aber das tut is nix für mich, was ich will soll glänzen! So ähnlich wie hier das ding am Rand, den Effekt will ich so gut wie möglich mit PS nachmachen...nur halt in er größe von nem Button!


----------



## Tim C. (4. Mai 2003)

Also Dirk, nachdem du im ICQ ja schon lang und breit zum Besten gegeben hast, dass du Anfänger bist, bitte ich dich schau dir mal an, was das ist, was du da postest.

Da sind große, sehr große Flächen schlicht weiß. Das wirkt nur, weil es eine große Struktur ist und somit andere kleinere Farbbereiche mit Schwarz und Grauabstufungen hinzukommen können. Du wirst es nicht schaffen (ich sag das jetzt mal so) diesen Effekt so gut es geht in PS nachzubauen. Wende die Chromtutorials auf eine deinen Wünschen angepasste Auswahl an, dannn sieht das schon akzeptabel aus. Auch besser, als das was du oben gepostet hast.

Also keep tryin'

Leuchte


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Mai 2003)

also ich finde gcaruso's unteren button richtig gut. und glänzen tut er auch ein bisl


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (4. Mai 2003)

erstens: mein ich das anders
zweitens: ich kann ihm doch nicht einfach den Button klauen


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (4. Mai 2003)

Immer ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie das im Anhang...naja, vielleicht bastel ich da einfach noch bisschen dran rum!


----------



## Tim C. (4. Mai 2003)

Kleiner Tip am Rande:

Hast du es schonmal mit so einer Auswahl probiert:


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (4. Mai 2003)

??
Naja, immerhin hab ich mein logog fertig(von robinrei.de


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (4. Mai 2003)

JUHU!
Die Freude ist groß, ich habe es ganz GENAU so hingekriegt wie ich es wollte!
Aber eine Frage noch: findet ihr man sieht die scanlines zu wenig? Soll ich auf 70% erhöhen(von 50)?
Aber insgesamt bin ich sehhhr zufireden, vieeelen Dank leute!
Natürlich ist das Ergebnis im Anhang!

edit: AAAAA! Wieso is das so eckig? Ich hab den Rand transparent gemacht und dann als gif gespeichert! Plz help!


----------



## gcaruso (4. Mai 2003)

die linien erkenne ich überhaupt nicht!

den rand sehe ich auch nicht gut!

vieleicht liegt es an meiner auflösung (1280x1024)

bye


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Mai 2003)

bei mir (1024x768) ist es genauso ...


----------

